

Gas Prices Nearing Point Where Americans Cut Back - chailatte
http://www.cnbc.com/id/42658413

======
ck2
Maybe they can finally start importing the nice looking 65mpg cars that Europe
has had for years.

[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_37/b40990604...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_37/b4099060491065.htm?campaign_id=rss_daily)

